# Xbox shuts down randomly



## WhoopDeDoo

Hi there, I got a problem with my Xbox.

First things first. Pressing the power button does nothing, powering it up requires to press the open case button, but pressing it again to close the drive results in the xbox shutting down..

But, when getting to play it, it randomly shuts down.

It's not modded or anything


----------



## Triple6ix

The only thing I could think of is that your Xbox power cable is getting stretched so it's barely connected with your Xbox. Check the back to make sure all plugs are in properly. Or, it could be like the wire has been damaged from the inside. That happened to one of my controllers because I used to wrap the wire around the controller which bent the wire, eventually damaging it.


----------



## goku87

*Frag*

Sounds like you might have a fragging X-Box. Whenever you try to turn it on, does the eject light go through different green/orange/red flashes before it turns off?


----------



## WhoopDeDoo

Nah, it only lights the color green


----------



## goku87

You might have a problem with your PSU or even your EEPROM, but since it isn't modded I would probably say the PSU. Unfortunately I don't know a whole lot about the workings of the X-Box PSU so this is probably where my advice comes to a close... maybe someone else can be more help?

:sigh:


----------



## xblink

well i have this same problem... but it has just recently started happening. One thing i noticed is it has the sticker about "use only this adapter" which, ironically, is the same power cord microsoft re-called.


> You might have a problem with your PSU or even your EEPROM,


This doesnt help at all. The processor is not to blame, and the EEPROM (do you even know what that is?) has absolutely nothing to do with it. EEPROM is just like RAM.. meaning when the computer powers off, the EEPROM is wiped. This is a consistent problem so that makes no sense. Has anyone found a fix for this though? as i still have no clue what the problem is...


----------



## ebackhus

Actually, EEPROM is very unlike RAM. RAM gets wiped when power is taken away. EEPROM keeps the data. Old video game cartridges used EEPROMs.

It sounds like the internal button for the power has gone off and died. Depending on the extent it may be possible to revive it. Call your local game shops and see who does work on consoles.


----------



## bigd1511

mine is doing the same thing and i still don't know what to do


----------



## jwad_1977

I have this exact same problem which is one of the reasons I have ignored my Xbox for the past 2 years. My Xbox is chipped but since I read that it is happening with other Xboxes that are not chipped, I do not think we should consider this a factor.

The Power On/Off button does not work. I either have to push the 'eject' button or plug the XBox in (sometimes unplugging it from the wall is the only way to turn it off). It will randomly shut down or reboot with no warning and from what I can tell, it is not related to temperature as my rooms are very cool and the Xbox is not hot to the touch during this issue. Secondly, it is not the power button circuit board on the front as I have replaced that with one that was known to be working (I had a spare XBox for a while). So that cannot be the problem. 

So no, I don't have the answer to this, I wish I did. But hopefully the two items mentioned above that we can likely rule out will help someone else get to the root of it. I'd like to have my XBox running reliably again as it is my only DIVX player.

Jeff.


----------



## jwad_1977

I just read on another forum that the cause of the automatic shut down of our XBoxes could be the dvd drive laser weakening and it will hang up then shut its self off.

If you have your Xbox connected to your network like I do then you wouldn't have a problem simply unplugging the DVD drive and running your XBox RELIABLY again. I think I'll try that when I get home.

J.


----------



## leadfoot71

hate to revive this post but i have recently been having similar problems like this ie: The power button doesnot work and after about 10 mins of play it auto shuts down then i have to double tap the disctray button (the big one for those newbies)
to restart it again. it works fine after that but to shut it off i un plug it because
the power button doesn't work. ( i also have one of those dvd remote things pluged in to the 4th slot to watch movies in our van, do to limited power i cant just bring a new console like the ps3 which can already play blurays and stuff like that.

any help would be appreciated thx. <(^^,)>


----------

